# mac osx 10.4.1_backing up garage band files



## shannonvergun (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm helping my husband to backup his garage band files. We've already backed them up to an external firewire hd. Before he clears some original files off of his laptop I'd like to back these files up elsewhere for additional safety. Is our only alternative to back these files up to another hd or is there a burn solution...? anything else? thanks, shannon


----------

